# Pumice?



## Fish-addict (Jun 11, 2008)

I was just wondering; is pumice safe for a marine aquarium?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Isnt that the type of rock that can float? Seems like it would be pretty hard to use if so. :wink: 

I am not 100% sure. Heck yea it is nice and pourous, but I'm not sure if it would be safe.


----------



## Fish-addict (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol, I can get the pumice to sink if I drop it in from a distance, and it will even stay. I guess I will stick to tufa for now if I am unsure about safety.


----------

